# Captured 109 pics



## Chingachgook (Dec 17, 2006)

X


----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2006)

very interesting.It looks to me as if these pics present Bf109E-4 from III/JG52.


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 19, 2006)

wow never seen them before!


----------



## net_sailor (Dec 19, 2006)

Goood info Wurger!
But I would be more accurate: Bf 109E-4 from 9./JG 52. 
Note the Fug 7 antenna mast with 3 links (ealry type), as well a back mirror on the top of the windscreen.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2006)

You are right.Without my glasses I'm a bit blind.


----------



## Chingachgook (Jan 2, 2007)

X


----------



## Chingachgook (Jan 2, 2007)

X


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 2, 2007)

Hey some nice shots, look forward to seeing more. 
That last one looks like a G-6?


----------



## Chingachgook (Jan 3, 2007)

X


----------



## Chingachgook (Jan 3, 2007)

X


----------



## Chingachgook (Jan 3, 2007)

X


----------



## Chingachgook (Jan 5, 2007)

X


----------



## Chingachgook (Jan 5, 2007)

X


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2007)

Excellent stuff Chingachgook.  
Unfortunately one of the pics was horizontal flipped.I've corrected it and I hope you haven't taken offence at me.


----------



## Chingachgook (Jan 6, 2007)

X


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 7, 2007)

well spotted actually, had you seen the picture before or did the 7 give it away?


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2007)

No Lanc, I have never seen the pic before but I'm not sure.The seven has given it away and an engine cowling ( a lack of the air intake for the suppercharger).


----------



## Bullo Loris (Jan 7, 2007)

This is the Swiss Bf-109, I think that Bf-109 is one of the best plane of the WWII:













Bullo Loris


----------



## Chingachgook (Jan 7, 2007)

X


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2007)

To be honest, no


----------



## Chingachgook (Jan 8, 2007)

X


----------



## Wurger (Jan 8, 2007)

As the reversed "7" digit is concerned.It could be hard to imagine that it could have occured in The German Luftwaffe. Ordnung muss sein.


----------



## HealzDevo (Jan 28, 2007)

Good photos. It definitely does look like the Hurricane was captured by Germans and then recaptured by the Allies. Any more photos of that Hurricane from a different angle?


----------



## Falcon109 (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi,
where are Chingachgook photos and why he has got the status "banned"?


----------



## Erich (Mar 5, 2007)

write admin and you will find out Falcon. good to see you here

Erich ~


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Mar 7, 2007)

Falcon109 said:


> Hi,
> where are Chingachgook photos and why he has got the status "banned"?


Because David, this forum works a lot differently than most... the attitude and behavior of some (not all) of the moderators here is, quite frankly, piss-poor. If one dares to disagree with or speak out against certain of the high and mighty mods on WW2Aircraft.net, then one is quite often told, "if you don't like it, piss-off". (sometimes not in so sophisticated a manner, I might add) And one may just get oneself banned if one continues to plead one's case... no matter how valid a point one may have.

For instance, now that I've said what I've said here, I may very well become the focus of persecution... simply for having spoken my mind and for having called a spade a spade.


Fade to Black...


----------



## Russell Means (Mar 8, 2007)

BlackWolf3945 said:


> Because David, this forum works a lot differently than most... the attitude and behavior of some (not all) of the moderators here is, quite frankly, piss-poor. If one dares to disagree with or speak out against certain of the high and mighty mods on WW2Aircraft.net, then one is quite often told, "if you don't like it, piss-off". (sometimes not in so sophisticated a manner, I might add) And one may just get oneself banned if one continues to plead one's case... no matter how valid a point one may have.
> 
> For instance, now that I've said what I've said here, I may very well become the focus of persecution... simply for having spoken my mind and for having called a spade a spade.
> 
> ...



SALUTE


...the soon to be re-banned


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 9, 2007)

It really is not that way at all. If someone decides to get out line they are told so. If they do not wish to get back in line, then they are dismissed.

Take it as you please.


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Mar 9, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> It really is not that way at all. If someone decides to get out line they are told so. If they do not wish to get back in line, then they are dismissed.
> 
> Take it as you please.


Well, I guess it really comes down to one's definition of 'out of line'... and THAT is what sets this place apart from most other forums.


Fade to Black...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 9, 2007)

Well to each there own my friend. The people that really want to discuss and learn and teach are here and those that want to come to the site as well.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 9, 2007)

And for arguments sake, kiss my @ss....


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Mar 9, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Well to each there own my friend. The people that really want to discuss and learn and teach are here and those that want to come to the site as well.


Unfortunately, with the so-called knowledge base here, there's not much to learn, as most of you seem to think you know what you're talking about but, in fact, few of you do. And some of those who do know a little something come across as rude SOBs. The only true saving grace to this place is the occasional posting of fresh, new material, mostly images, such as those posted by the guy who started this thread. But he's banned now... go figure. Well, I guess that's WW2Aircraft.net for you... the children rule the playground.



lesofprimus said:


> And for arguments sake, kiss my @ss....


I knew I'd draw you out and that you would prove a point for me...

If you'd spend as much time actually _learning_ about this stuff as you do acting like a rude, simple-minded SOB, then you might actually pass on some useful information to others and be an asset to this forum. But, instead, you're just an ass on the forum.

Oh... and you can kiss your own, pal...


Fade to Black...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 10, 2007)

BlackWolf3945 said:


> Unfortunately, with the so-called knowledge base here, there's not much to learn, as most of you seem to think you know what you're talking about but, in fact, few of you do.



Then please do me a favor and go and use another forum and stop coming here.


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Mar 10, 2007)

No, I don't think so. I don't do favors for strangers. I tried to do Falcon109 a favor, however, because I've dealt with him in the past and consider him to be a friend. He asked a question and I answered it truthfully, honestly and fairly. I then received flak for it... predictably.

No, I will continue to check this place out as long as it has _something_ to offer.

I can ignore the unpleasantries which take place here... something that I've been able to do, for the most part, since I joined. It is not my intention to add to those unpleasantries, but if and when they affect me directly, as in this case, I _will_ respond. And although I shall not go out of my way to be a crude blaggard, I will respond in kind to crude blaggards, if need be. Example: I will not tolerate people who tell me to 'kiss their ass'. If forced to do battle with such people I shall naturally prefer a battle of wits. However, I also prefer not to fight an unarmed man, and will descend, briefly, to another level in order to strike a counter-blow. But only if it is warranted.

I don't go looking for trouble... that seems to be someone else's lot in life here. (although in this case I put out a bit of bait, to prove a point... and the fish bit, obligingly) But if trouble finds me, I am more than capable of dealing with it and will do so in an entirely appropriate manner.


Fade to Black...


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 11, 2007)

> I knew I'd draw you out and that you would prove a point for me...





> But if trouble finds me, I am more than capable of dealing with it and will do so in an entirely appropriate manner.


And with that, u signed ur own death warrant... We dont need morons like u here... See ya...


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 11, 2007)

Oh, and for the record, I set him up with my comment to see if he would spout off and he did....

Perfect example of how to get banned...


----------



## Marcel (Mar 11, 2007)

Do Chingachgook's former post really have to be deleted because he was banned? The thread is a bit difficult to read this way.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 11, 2007)

He deleted his posts way before he got banned. He wanted to act like a child and throw a hissy fit and delete all his stuff. I am sorry..


----------

